# Clutch pedal adjustment



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Have Fiat 2.8 2001, my clutch pedal has to be pushed right down to the floor for clean change which to me is quite a stretch, the previous owner had a small block mounted on the pedal but that interfered with my foot as it went accross to the pedal. Is there some adjustment that i could do to make the disengage a bit further up on the travel.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its a cable so ask your local garage if they can adjust it 
chapter


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Teal!

I found it difficult to change gear in my 2001 Peugeot Boxer 1.9td, until I invested in a Peter Russek manual. That told me my clutch pedal was 25 mm too low! :roll: 8O I adjusted the cable, easily done, and Bob's your Uncle, I found gear changing so much easier.

http://russek-publications.com/


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

And me,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Uncle Norm I have a 1995 Peugeot Boxer 2.0i and I find that my Clutch pedal comes up very high and is quite heavy. I looked at it and it has a knurled nut which looks like an adjuster but a Mechanic told me it adjusted automatically. I wasn't too sure about this, can you tell me where you measured from and to.

I looked through The Russek Web but could't see a Manual for my Model, but I suppose the Diesel one would do for everything except the engine. Cheers Andy


----------

